# Is anyone looking for an MX Leader??



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Size 58

Looks almost new.

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/Fietskader-...oryZ9195QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ebay Belgium.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm, we all know what that paint scheme looks like up close now don't we.  

At 165lbs an MXL is overkill in my world. How great would it be to have a matching set though! Then I could ride one and frame the other as art. 

Those photos are really too small to tell IMHO, but from what you can see, it looks sweet.

Good luck to anyone serious about it.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Toomany, how many countries do you visit on EBAY?? 

I really really like that paint...having just seen some nice pix of it somewhere!!

b21


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> Toomany, how many countries do you visit on EBAY??
> 
> I really really like that paint...having just seen some nice pix of it somewhere!!
> 
> b21


depends on what you're looking for ............

http://sport.search.ebay.it/de-rosa_Bici-da-corsa_W0QQ_trksidZm37QQfromZR40QQfsopZ33QQsacatZ7297

or 

http://sport.search.ebay.de/ullrich_Sport_W0QQcatrefZC12QQfromZR8QQsacatZ888

or 

http://search.ebay.fr/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=vitus&category0=


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Or Zis one, mon ami??*



toomanybikes said:


> depends on what you're looking for ............
> 
> http://sport.search.ebay.it/de-rosa_Bici-da-corsa_W0QQ_trksidZm37QQfromZR40QQfsopZ33QQsacatZ7297
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-7-11-Cor...3QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Since you mentioned it...*



barry1021 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-7-11-Cor...3QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Since you mentioned it...here's a better look at the pics.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

And for something a little different...

EDDY MERCKX MX leader


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

This is *not* how you want to see your new frameset arrive.  

Ebayer swijland in The Netherlands is a source of a lot of nice frames, showing many photos and giving accurate descriptions of condition. His current shipping to the US is a bargain at only $55 but the photo above shows how my frameset arrived. That's a very light duty box and I was really lucky that "the goods" weren't damaged in any way. It's a long trip from Europe to North America. Do what you can to have the seller look out for your interests.


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Crazy photos for this Corsa Extra listing in Poland and nicely packed. Not sure it's worth the price but it's different.


EDDY MERCKX Corsa Extra


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Is that 7-11 really worth that much? It is a beautiful bike.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-7-11-Cor...3QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Good thing I already have one of those.

This seller doesn't appear to ship to Canada.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Oy, the Canada shipping thing again*



toomanybikes said:


> Good thing I already have one of those.
> 
> This seller doesn't appear to ship to Canada.


Get over it. 

Yikes Miles, glad the frame is OK. He and the gentleman that I got the Telekom frame from send the frames surface mail to keep shipping costs low. The packing was just OK for mine, but fortunately, no damage.

b21


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Well...*



zmudshark said:


> Is that 7-11 really worth that much? It is a beautiful bike.


I thought it was worth that much when I bought it. ;-)


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Frank121 said:


> I thought it was worth that much when I bought it.;-)


Yeah, but...you rode it for free then.

That's way more than I paid for my Cinelli Super Corsa, not that I'd sell it for that ;-)

We'll see, Frank. Do you have pictures that aren't blown out? You have my eMail, send me some unretouched photos.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Yeah, but...you rode it for free then.
> 
> That's way more than I paid for my Cinelli Super Corsa, not that I'd sell it for that ;-)
> 
> ...


I bought it as a frame and fork and never built it up. I am not sure what you mean about blown out and retouched pics.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Your pics are all 'blown out'. Too much light in them. I know the problem with taking pictures in bright sunlight. Try under exposing by a stop or two, or take pictures in the shade.

I recently sold a Moser that was pearl white, with red decals, and was trying to take Pictures in AZ sun. It was difficult. By under exposing I was able to let the colors saturate better.

You know I like your frame. I'd like better pictures, more 'natural' looking, that's all.

Regards,

John


----------



## Miles2go (May 6, 2007)

Interesting that no one within Belgium or the surrounding area was willing to pay a seemingly low 200 Euro for this frameset, And that interest was so high from North America that the seller had to conclude that there was a misunderstanding on our part. Give it a week or so and a seller such as swijland will have it and it will be offered to our thirsty market, as it should be. :yesnod: 





toomanybikes said:


> Size 58
> 
> Looks almost new.
> 
> ...


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Miles2go said:


> Interesting that no one within Belgium or the surrounding area was willing to pay a seemingly low 200 Euro for this frameset,


Yes and no. I'm in Belgium, and there's a different mindset here re frames and bikes. In particular, there are a LOT of Merckx bikes, and so steel frames like this are "what we were all riding 5-10 years ago". There are a lot of people getting rid of their older Merck'x, and very few locals interested in buying, "last year's model", which explains the price. Not for me to say that of course I'd rather a classic steel Merckx over a new aluminium whatever!

I ride a Corsa 01, that i picked up for 150 Euros (complete bike). Can't argue with that, though if this particular MXL had been a 56 I might have considered it .. though at 65 Kg, I'm probably just as well off with my wonderful Corsa.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*If you can find MXL's over there for these type of prices*



bing181 said:


> Yes and no. I'm in Belgium, and there's a different mindset here re frames and bikes. In particular, there are a LOT of Merckx bikes, and so steel frames like this are "what we were all riding 5-10 years ago". There are a lot of people getting rid of their older Merck'x, and very few locals interested in buying, "last year's model", which explains the price. Not for me to say that of course I'd rather a classic steel Merckx over a new aluminium whatever!
> 
> I ride a Corsa 01, that i picked up for 150 Euros (complete bike). Can't argue with that, though if this particular MXL had been a 56 I might have considered it .. though at 65 Kg, I'm probably just as well off with my wonderful Corsa.


there's a lovely arbitrage in it for you. I would gladly pay a mark up from those prices for a nice MXL knowing that the seller (that be you) is reputable and would package it well. am just not comfortable dealing with international sellers outside of EBAY.

b21


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> there's a lovely arbitrage in it for you. I would gladly pay a mark up from those prices for a nice MXL knowing that the seller (that be you) is reputable and would package it well. am just not comfortable dealing with international sellers outside of EBAY.
> 
> b21



I love a challenge!

I directed ATP to what I think is an unbuilt 62 - hope he followed it up.

I also think I may have a line on a supply of unsold, NOS MX Leader frames.

More on that if in fact it turns out. .............


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Any in 54-55? If the De Rosa falls through I would be interested. Would these be the MLX lugged frames?


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

I tried to talk my father into buying this MXL frame (I projected my desire for the frame onto him), but he showed admirable restraint. What has been said about the Belgian market for second hand steel Merckx bikes is true, it is very much a buyer's market. Just last week I bought a very beautiful MXL complete bike in my size (63), very good condition, for 300 euros. What can I say, I'm in love!


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Looks like my Merckx 7-11 will have a new owner*



barry1021 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-7-11-Cor...3QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Auction closes Sunday evening, hope the winning bidder shows pics after it is built up.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*..And I just threw up in my mouth.*



Rik H said:


> I tried to talk my father into buying this MXL frame (I projected my desire for the frame onto him), but he showed admirable restraint. What has been said about the Belgian market for second hand steel Merckx bikes is true, it is very much a buyer's market. Just last week I bought a very beautiful MXL complete bike in my size (63), very good condition, for 300 euros. What can I say, I'm in love!


300 euros for a complete MXL?? Listen its worth it for many people here if you direct us to such opportunities for us, serve as translators etc--I would pay for such a service..eventually they will all find their way onto US EBAY, I guess anyway... 

b21


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*No*



barry1021 said:


> 300 euros for a complete MXL?? Listen its worth it for many people here if you direct us to such opportunities for us, serve as translators etc--I would pay for such a service..eventually they will all find their way onto US EBAY, I guess anyway...
> 
> b21



sh*t.....how about Colnago Master Lights, are they cheap over there too??? I'm still jonesing for one, but it'll be awhile....


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

physasst said:


> sh*t.....how about Colnago Master Lights, are they cheap over there too??? I'm still jonesing for one, but it'll be awhile....


your size I think??

http://cgi.ebay.it/FRAME-AND-FORK-C...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or this??

http://cgi.ebay.it/Vintage-Colnago-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*It looks like it is in great condition, blown out pix or not*



zmudshark said:


> Your pics are all 'blown out'. Too much light in them. I know the problem with taking pictures in bright sunlight. Try under exposing by a stop or two, or take pictures in the shade.
> 
> I recently sold a Moser that was pearl white, with red decals, and was trying to take Pictures in AZ sun. It was difficult. By under exposing I was able to let the colors saturate better.
> 
> ...


if it were my size.....

b21


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> 300 euros for a complete MXL?? Listen its worth it for many people here if you direct us to such opportunities for us, serve as translators etc--I would pay for such a service..eventually they will all find their way onto US EBAY, I guess anyway...
> 
> b21


I know, this was an incredible bargain. I think it was somewhat of a pricing error on the seller's part too, withing an hour of posting the classified ad, there were two bidders, me being the first. Even though the second bidder was willing to pay more, the seller chose to sell to me because I immediately offered his asking price (big thanks to him for that). While opportunities like these may be rare, MXL's often surface for very reasonable prices. Part of the explanation is that to many people here, they're just bikes (most around 10 years old) and they're in no way collectable. Many people here are possessed with aluminium or carbon fever and want to get rid of such old clunkers.

websites you should be watching: (I trawl through them almost daily and enter a few wisely chosen search words)
www.fiets.2dehands.be
www.kapaza.be
www.marktplaats.nl

Of course, if a fantastic opportunity comes up and it's not my size by a long shot, I will post it on here.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*I just saw the addition you posted to the auction...*



Frank121 said:


> Since you mentioned it...here's a better look at the pics.


That's hysterical, I had no idea people tried to get around an auction in so many ways, and with that interest, I can see that I am probably relying on TooMAny to find a stash of them for us.

By the way, had it been a 56, I am quite certain the Lord God would have spoken to you through your fillings and told you to sell it to me.

b21


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*That only covered some of the e-mails subjects...*



barry1021 said:


> That's hysterical, I had no idea people tried to get around an auction in so many ways, and with that interest, I can see that I am probably relying on TooMAny to find a stash of them for us.
> 
> By the way, had it been a 56, I am quite certain the Lord God would have spoken to you through your fillings and told you to sell it to me.
> 
> b21


not all of them. Lots of folks were interested and asking for off eBay deals, and not a one of them were scams from what I could tell. Many were good eBay bike stuff buyers who just had a real desire to own this model Merckx.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Barry!!!!!!*



barry1021 said:


> That's hysterical, I had no idea people tried to get around an auction in so many ways, and with that interest, I can see that I am probably relying on TooMAny to find a stash of them for us.
> 
> By the way, had it been a 56, I am quite certain the Lord God would have spoken to you through your fillings and told you to sell it to me.
> 
> b21


56 MXL on ebay in T-Kom SIZE 56!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> 56 MXL on ebay in T-Kom SIZE 56!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I saw that a couple of days ago but it is really beat up in around the bottom bracket. Really beat up.

It would NEED a full re-paint and re-furb.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Thanks ATP for looking out for me!!*



atpjunkie said:


> 56 MXL on ebay in T-Kom SIZE 56!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


but I am building one out now that i got a few months back, in excellent shape and i paid less than the starting price on that one. My first Campy build, TMB will be so proud of me. That one is overpriced for its condition.

b21


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> your size I think??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/FRAME-AND-FORK-C...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...





Well, normally I'm about a 57 with a 110mm Stem....That first one could work with a 115mm length stem...AHHHHH, TMB, why did you have to show me those......WHY....:mad2:  ...Ya know, WHEN I end up divorced....BECAUSE OF YOU....I am coming to crash at your house.....:idea:  :mad2:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*I find the language barrier frustrating*



Rik H said:


> I know, this was an incredible bargain. I think it was somewhat of a pricing error on the seller's part too, withing an hour of posting the classified ad, there were two bidders, me being the first. Even though the second bidder was willing to pay more, the seller chose to sell to me because I immediately offered his asking price (big thanks to him for that). While opportunities like these may be rare, MXL's often surface for very reasonable prices. Part of the explanation is that to many people here, they're just bikes (most around 10 years old) and they're in no way collectable. Many people here are possessed with aluminium or carbon fever and want to get rid of such old clunkers.
> 
> websites you should be watching: (I trawl through them almost daily and enter a few wisely chosen search words)
> www.fiets.2dehands.be
> ...


I am starting a movement to have English as the only language of cycling:idea: 
You are already starting to see more European classics on US EBAY and I bet the trend will continue, which is a good thing

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Congrats Frank*



Frank121 said:


> Since you mentioned it...here's a better look at the pics.


your sale set the standard! Hope you get paid!!

b21


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

physasst said:


> sh*t.....how about Colnago Master Lights, are they cheap over there too??? I'm still jonesing for one, but it'll be awhile....


In Belgium at least, Colnago MXL's usually go for top money .. I have a Colnago CT1 as well, and bought an Col MXL for my wife, and neither were the bargains that Merckx's generally are. There are also some other frames that sneak under the radar, like Mosers, but apart from Merckx's most of the "name" brands here can go for a hefty price.

On the other hand, some of the other Col Masters (Olympic etc.) go for less. My understanding is that they're basically the same bike, different name, so maybe that would be something to watch out for.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Already paid and shipped!*



barry1021 said:


> your sale set the standard! Hope you get paid!!
> 
> b21


The buyer seems like a very nice fellow. He should have it in his hands this week.


----------

